# DOTM Winter RESULTS!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

First Place winner: "Titan" Submitted by Tobi!










Second place winner: "Big Bear" submitted by malluver1005










Third Place winner: "Levis" submitted by bernadettelevis










Fourth place winner: "Richter" submitted by Herzo










BIG thanks to all who participated by submitting photos and voting!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice!!! Congrats to the winners. Many gorgeous dogs and photos this month!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They are all so beautiful!
Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Congrats to the winners, there were SO many great ones...it was hard to choose!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh those are all great pics! Congrats!


----------

